# Article on Ken Holmes in Boston Globe Magazine



## MichaelJ (Mar 28, 2004)

A well-written, sobering biography and chronology.

The online version, which does include some pictures and a graphic of the temperatures and winds over those days, is at

http://www.boston.com/news/globe/magazine/articles/2004/03/28/cold_mountain/


----------



## cptchris (Mar 28, 2004)

*it sure is*

thanks for sharing ......


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 30, 2004)

I just read it. One of the most informative and saddest articles I've read. Now I know the story behind to story. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks Mike, I'll read it later.  Seems more this year has been made of the families left behind.  Kind of deflates the argument about dying doing something you love, the key word is die.  While Guy Waterman apparently had discussed it with his wife, none of the recent deaths have the same circumstances.  If anything, Guy has been reunited with his boys.


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 30, 2004)

_dying doing something you love..._

Interestingly enough, after extensive debate on various boards about whether or not that's an appropriate feeling or statement to make, Russell Cox said exactly that about Brenda's passing.


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 31, 2004)

> dying doing something you love...



I've read the debates. When I read those exact words in the article from Russell, I just shook my head in amazement. I still don't know whether to agree or disagree. He was there so that's his feeling. He'll remember that fatal hike and Brenda for the rest of his life. It is just so tragic and sad.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 2, 2004)

As someone far waway from a nursing home, I'd rather go as Guy did when it's time to go.  See me in 40 years to see If I still agree.  Being bedridden seeing Grandchildren may not be so bad....????


----------

